# Stud Fee



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

How do you determine how much to charge for a stud fee?
I'm not just doing it for the money. I have a really good looking dog, and other
people who have seen my pit bull often make comments on how good looking
he is. He's well tempered and loves people. He's not registered, but his father
was. I have pictures of his father and his mother, so when I hopefully get a chance to breed my male, I'll have a small pedigree. I know people who would be interested in giving a home to some of my male dog's puppies, so there 
won't be any puppies ending up in shelters because of careless breeding. I've been interested in the breed and I've also done a lot of reading about the 
breed for over 5 years. I'd just like some advice on how much to charge for a
stud fee.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Don't. He's not papered, you aren't doing the breed any favors by breeding him whether or not you have homes for the puppies. It's unethical. And breeding because he is "good looking" and "well mannered" is not a good enough reason. 

Sorry if that's not the answer you are looking for but that's how it is.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Please read up on other breeding posts before posting stuff like this so you know the general opinion of the people here. 

We do NOT condone Back Yard Breeders....at all.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitlover09 said:


> How do you determine how much to charge for a stud fee?
> I'm not just doing it for the money. I have a really good looking dog, and other
> people who have seen my pit bull often make comments on how good looking
> he is. He's well tempered and loves people. He's not registered, but his father
> ...


don't breed him. If you don't have a pedigree you don't know about his ancestors and even if you do know about SOME of them you can't prove that to other people...You don't know what he could produce due to the lack of a family tree... you may have a great dog and all, but there are hundreds of peices of OTHER dogs that made your dog. You might not like what I have to say, but it's really what you're gonna hear from everyone else on this site. We don't look fondly to people who purposely breed and don't know about it... stick around and we'll help you on your quest for knowledge. if you have your heart set on becoming a Kennel owner this is definately the place to be to learn how to do it properly.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

So even if I plan on breeding my dog to a female dog who is registered, I shouldn't breed
him? I understand what you all are saying and why. I'd just like a puppy from my dog also


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here read these

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-...s-you-need-know-before-breeding-your-dog.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/3712-how-do-i-get-papers.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitlover09 said:


> So even if I plan on breeding my dog to a female dog who is registered, I shouldn't breed
> him? I understand what you all are saying and why. I'd just like a puppy from my dog also


Just because the female is registered doesn't let the puppies she makes get papers. You must have two dogs registered with the same registry to get papers on the pups. Hence, that still considers this an unthoughtful/negligent litter. Puppies like the litter you're trying to have often times end up at pounds because new owners come to you and don't know what they are looking for, or often don't care as long as they get the cute puppy for right now. The owner of the female should be hit in the head with a hammer for even thinking of committing this "American Pitbull Terrier injustice". This site's goal is to reach as many bully breed owners and educate them on how to preserve the breed in almost all aspects. We're all in a position to lose our dogs due to BSL and every "pitbull" that ends up on the news or in a shelter ads fuel to the fire because of uneducated owners.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Alright thank you all for your educated advice. I appreciate you all for explaining your
reasons thoroughly instead of harshly criticizing me. I too want to improve the breed 
because i know how much of a bad rep they get. I see that I still have a lot to learn, but
I really do appreciate you all replying to my post


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pitlover09 said:


> Alright thank you all for your educated advice. I appreciate you all for explaining your
> reasons thoroughly instead of harshly criticizing me. I too want to improve the breed
> because i know how much of a bad rep they get. I see that I still have a lot to learn, but
> I really do appreciate you all replying to my post


Thank YOU for listening!


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

pitlover09 said:


> Alright thank you all for your educated advice. I appreciate you all for explaining your
> reasons thoroughly instead of harshly criticizing me. I too want to improve the breed
> because i know how much of a bad rep they get. I see that I still have a lot to learn, but
> I really do appreciate you all replying to my post


With that attitude I think you will be a GREAT owner! This is a great place to learn from! Just keep your mind open to tons and tons of opinions you'll see here, and you will be better for it.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

As I read the OP and I started to rolled my eyes thinking oh sh*t here we go again. As I read on I started to smile. This is exactly how the type of post should be answered. I also commend the OP for listing and responding politely to the members suggestions. This type of post can and usually go BOOM! Positive rep point to you all!!!


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

pitlover09 said:


> Alright thank you all for your educated advice. I appreciate you all for explaining your
> reasons thoroughly instead of harshly criticizing me. I too want to improve the breed
> because i know how much of a bad rep they get. I see that I still have a lot to learn, but
> I really do appreciate you all replying to my post


thank you for understanding. Its not that we dont think you have a great dog, I'm sure your dog is gorgeous!

By you not breeding your dog, the people that want the puppies from you could end up adopting a puppy from the pound and saving its life instead. So in a way, by not breeding you are saving a life!

check this out:

"The pit bull euthanasia rate in shelters is at approximately 93% on average. That means for every 100 pit bulls that are surrendered to the shelter, only 7 will survive. And that number includes owner reclaims of lost dogs."

source:
Happy Pit Bull: Overpopulation


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so happy that you were open to listening. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for keeping an open mind, hope you stick around!! Love to see some pics of your guy too!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitlover09 said:


> so there
> won't be any puppies ending up in shelters because of careless breeding.


Breeding an unregistered dog is careless breeding in its self and no respectable person will breed there female with your dog. Only uneducated backyard breeders would be interested in breeding unregistered dogs.



pitlover09 said:


> Alright thank you all for your educated advice. I appreciate you all for explaining your
> reasons thoroughly instead of harshly criticizing me. I too want to improve the breed
> because i know how much of a bad rep they get. I see that I still have a lot to learn, but
> I really do appreciate you all replying to my post


As was said tho with this attitude you are doing whats right and going to be a great owner who is open to learn.

Welcome to the forum and hope you stick around and get up some pics of your fella!


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Once again I'd like to say thank you for the advice. I like to respond politley even if
I don't get the answer I was hoping for, because people usually tend to want to help
others who are less ignorant. So now I have another question. Since I'm wanting to 
breed, is the best thing for me to do is go and purchase a registered male with a
good pedigree from a responsible breeder?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pitlover09 said:


> Once again I'd like to say thank you for the advice. I like to respond politley even if
> I don't get the answer I was hoping for, because people usually tend to want to help
> others who are less ignorant. So now I have another question. Since I'm wanting to
> breed, is the best thing for me to do is go and purchase a registered male with a
> good pedigree from a responsible breeder?


Definetely! And just having a good pedigree isn't enough, you should work and show your dog too. There are so many areas out there that pits excel at; weight pull, agility, etc. You want to have a dog with a good ped and good titles and that takes years to accomplish. Which is a good thing. You _should_ take years planning a good breeding IMO.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Your best bet is to really think about what you want to do. Having a pedigree doesn't make the dog good breeding stock. The dog needs to be health tested, and should have a title that you will have to work very hard to have the dog earn. I think that you should go to some shows and speak with breeders and maybe be a kind of apprentice, help work the dogs, train them, care for litters, etc. Breeding is hard work, and expensive, the real reward is breeding a great specimen and feeling the pride of improving the breed. It takes a long time to become educated enough in the breed to really do it justice.


----------

